# anyone want a signature doing?



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

needing some practice with photoshop for school work, so i can improve at it, i can have ago at anything, if you would like me to do one for you drop me a pm with the following

1) any images you want using or a list of what images you want and i will get some off google

2) any writing you want on it, and if in a certain colour

3) theme? or just a coloured back ground- if colour then please state what colour/ colours would be prefered


the one in my sig is one what ive done, have done a few others for people: victory: i will start making them as soon as i recieve a pm from people and get them sent to you as soon as they are finished, if you have one and something about it you dont like then i dont mind if you message me back with what you want changing: victory:

andy x


----------



## leenjan (Apr 9, 2009)

you can do me one if you dont mind corns as pic purple writing and anything else you think will look good :2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

done everybodies who pm'd me: victory:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

you can do me one :flrt:

ill send you the pic links on msn


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

examples of some ive just finished: victory:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

Some very good sigs there :no1: well done :2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

You have PM: victory:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Getting a little addicted are we :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> Getting a little addicted are we :whistling2:


We including you? :lol2:


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> We including you? :lol2:



:lol2: Ive been making signatures for people on message boards and forums since I was 14 (21 now : victory Along with basic websites. I told Andy to look at some tutorials and see what he could come up with as he's always saying he likes mine


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2009)

James_and_Hana said:


> :lol2: Ive been making signatures for people on message boards and forums since I was 14 (21 now : victory Along with basic websites. I told Andy to look at some tutorials and see what he could come up with as he's always saying he likes mine


Tutorials are always the way forward :2thumb:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> Getting a little addicted are we :whistling2:


 
nope:lol2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks mate I apreciate that:no1:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jczreptiles said:


> Thanks mate I apreciate that:no1:


your welcome, glad i could work out how to do it: victory:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

okay well I'm a spastic and can't do it I don't even know where to find a tutorial never mind use one :lol2:
someone fancy making me something christmassy???


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> okay well I'm a spastic and can't do it I don't even know where to find a tutorial never mind use one :lol2:
> someone fancy making me something christmassy???


dropped u a pm: victory:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

: victory:GREAT SIGS ANDY123: victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> : victory:GREAT SIGS ANDY123: victory:


thanks:2thumb:


----------



## cocky1378 (Apr 4, 2008)

*re*

Any chance of doing a sig for me:notworthy:

Not too sure what kind but somethin with Burms would be COOL!


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

i'd like one please. something with scorps (androctonus australis) that looks mean. thanks :2thumb:


----------



## helmet whufc (Aug 16, 2009)

*sigs*

*i would love 1 of a blue eyed lucy cheers :2thumb:*


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

helmet whufc said:


> *i would love 1 of a blue eyed lucy cheers :2thumb:*


 
done,sent it through: victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Sandman said:


> i'd like one please. something with scorps (androctonus australis) that looks mean. thanks :2thumb:


sent one through: victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

some more completed ones ive done: victory:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

to get them into your signature, if ive made you one:-

go onto this link
Pictures by andy123_93 - Photobucket
find your sig which ive made, then hover you mouse across the pic and a drop down bow shows, copy the last link available in that box, then come on here, go into private messages, then on the left hand side click the hyperlink which says "edit signature" then just paste the image link into the box on the page for editing, then submit and your done: victory:


----------



## Chris_kelly (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi andy How long have you been using photoshop? I've been using it for years now if you need any help with anything just give me a shout I'd be happy to help you out! and check out all the online tutorials thay are really helpfull! Keep it up m8!

chris


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

Pmed you :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Andy,

Is it Photoshop you use? My Hubby bought it about 2 months ago & i have asked him to install it on my laptop but i'm still waiting!!! Would love to have a play with it & see what i can do :whistling2:.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Is it Photoshop you use? My Hubby bought it about 2 months ago & i have asked him to install it on my laptop but i'm still waiting!!! Would love to have a play with it & see what i can do :whistling2:.


I'd have lost patience by now, Photoshop (or paintshop pro) is awesome :flrt: Gets a bit addictive after a while aswell..:lol2:


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

My sig is great. Thanks very much :no1:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks to everyone who's wanted one:notworthy: everyone who wanted one has now got one: victory: keep them coming, if people want more:whistling2: hope everybody likes theres, and im happy to change anything on them if you dont:notworthy:

andy x


----------



## skippy225 (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks for the siggy
regards
nick


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Sent you a p.m


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

For the original poster:-

If you try joining some of the graphics forums and joining in the challenges, following their tutorials and getting inspiration from them I bet it will bring you on in leaps and bounds. I found all that very helpful when I started learning photoshop, it helped me so much that I was able to do design work for a magazine and create websites.
index page
I couldve done a better job with that one but had to work with the customers own images not my own. The sig below I created apparently won captive bred forums best signature this year too.









In fact if you want some help to learn photoshop even more then give me a shot, I would be happy to help.


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Somewhere I have a link to help you learn how to do stuff like this below, I will see if I can find it for you. edit - here you go, see if you can find a free copy of this - http://www.photoshoptopsecret.com/


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

all up to date:2thumb: everyone who wanted one has got one: victory:


----------

